# Lamps Car Washing Service...Pic Heavy :)



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

My roadster roof has been looking a bit worse for wear lately and I don't have a jet wash so Paul (lamps) kindly said I could drive it to his and he'd help me get my roof looking like new again 

And he's done an AMAZING job  even washed the whole car for me too and he's shinning beautifully 8) and cleaned all inside too!!! Thank you very much Paul, your a star!!!

Right I went a bit mad with pictures but just cause the car looks great...











































































































































































































































Again, thank you so much Paul    so pleased !!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

He even managed to change the colour in one of the shots :lol:


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... looks fantastic Chantelle- the soft top has come up a treat! ...
... I'll have to find out when Paul has another free weekend, as the bandit is getting a bit grubby! ...
:roll:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Paul's a star, spent like 2 hours on it...will look great at adi this weekend


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

TTchan said:


> he's shinning beautifully


are you talking about the top of Pauls head?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

olds_cool said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > he's shinning beautifully
> ...


Lmao that's not nice raj lol :lol: lucky hes not seen this yet lol


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

TTchan said:


> Paul's a star, spent like 2 hours on it...will look great at adi this weekend


... bit sad that I can't make A.D.I this weekend  ... but I'll be there in spirit, and I'm counting on you guys to post plenty of pictures! ...


... oh, and just one more thing Chantelle- don't necessarily assume that if one of the forum members offers to get your bodywork all soapy and then take a few snaps with your top down- he's actually offering to detail your car ...

:roll:  :lol:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

The Blue Bandit said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Paul's a star, spent like 2 hours on it...will look great at adi this weekend
> ...


You dirty boys :lol:


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

TTchan said:


> You dirty boys :lol:



... that's coz us boys are made of slugs and snails and puppy dog tails ...

:mrgreen:


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Raj mate it wouldn't take 2 hours to do my top,there's no fabric to scrub on it :lol: !! 
Cant tell you how disappointed i was when Chantelle said it was her car she wanted washing when she turned up,just shows how you can read anything into a text,so my hands were trembling when Chantelle said that her soft top needed a good wash with soapy water,a good rub down and could i give the rest a good buff all over in all the nooks and crannies  Oooo
matron really!!!!!

A sweaty Lamps :roll:


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... time for a cold shower and a lie down in a dark room for you I think Paul ...
:lol:


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

i'll have to watch how i ask him to do mine next time!! :mrgreen:   8)


----------

